# ICD-9 Certification



## brittyann (Oct 14, 2013)

I was wondering if I get my ICD-9 certification now, would I need to get re-certified when ICD-10 comes out or will CEUs be ok to continue my certification? 
I tried asking my teachers at school but they weren't so sure. Any help would be great, I am freaking out about the billing certification at the moment, so if I only have to take 2 tests that would make me feel a lot better.


----------



## Socorro9396 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hello,
if you get certified now, you will need to be recertified for ICD-10 (test again) as well, just like the rest of us


----------



## cmedina969800 (Oct 14, 2013)

My understanding is that if you are certified in ICD-9 you will only need to take an online test for ICD-10, and you can use whatever resources you want and you can take it at home. It will not be proctored. 

If you are not certified by the time ICD-10 comes, to get certified you will need to take a proctored exam. 

Hope this helps relieve some stress!

Christina


----------



## dmunoz781 (Oct 14, 2013)

Yes, my understanding of it is the same as cmedina. If you get certified in ICD9 you will not have to take a proctored exam in icd10. You will have to test in ICD10 just not in the same manor as if you werent certified.


----------



## 1ASC-CODER (Oct 14, 2013)

*ICD 9 vs 10 Testing*

Great questions- let  me know.  I would think its best to ask AAPC education department in your chapter. I will check mine and past along any news..


----------



## shanq (Oct 14, 2013)

Your Local Chapter should be able to help you, but I am in the same boat.  If at all possible try to attend a local chapter meeting that has a boot camp for Icd-10 schedule in the next few months.  In the Albany area our meeting is this coming Wed.

Gwen


----------



## tjrice (Oct 15, 2013)

*Icd-10*



cmedina969800 said:


> My understanding is that if you are certified in ICD-9 you will only need to take an online test for ICD-10, and you can use whatever resources you want and you can take it at home. It will not be proctored.
> 
> If you are not certified by the time ICD-10 comes, to get certified you will need to take a proctored exam.
> 
> ...



You also get 2 attempts at this 75 question exam and have until 2016 to pass.


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Oct 15, 2013)

Here are the facts from the AAPC Website. Hope that this answers all your questions  


The ICD-10 Proficiency Assessment is the only step of our training plan required for all certified AAPC members (excluding CPPM®, CPCO™, and CIRCC®). You should prepare yourself as you would for other exams or assessments. To ensure employers continue to have confidence in a certified coder's ability to accurately code the current code sets, AAPC certified members will have two years to pass an open-book, online, unproctored assessment. 
It will measure your understanding of ICD-10-CM format and structure, groupings and categories of codes, ICD-10-CM official guidelines, and coding concepts. 

Required for all AAPC credential holders (excluding CPPM®, CPCO™, and CIRCC®), recommended for all others working with the new code set
Two (2) years to take and pass the assessment, beginning October 1, 2013 (one year before implementation of ICD-10) and ending September 30, 2015 (one year after implementation)
75 questions, 3.5 hours, open-book, online, unproctored, use any resource available
Coders will have two (2) attempts at passing (reaching an 80% score) over a two year window (Oct 1, 2013 – Sept. 30, 2015) for the $60 administration fee
ICD-10-CM only (ICD-10-PCS will not be covered in the assessment)
No CEUs given


----------

